# Employment



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egypt now has it's own job section, please use this if you are posting a position or indeed looking for one, good luck in your search

Maiden


----------



## cesca (Aug 30, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Egypt now has it's own job section, please use this if you are posting a position or indeed looking for one, good luck in your search
> 
> Maiden


Sorry to be dense but how do you find the job section on the site? 

Cesca


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

cesca said:


> Sorry to be dense but how do you find the job section on the site?
> 
> Cesca


Scroll down to the bottom of the forums by countries. 
Below these you will find the Classified section.
The job sections are within the classifieds.


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

Been and looked and the section isn't there?

Thanks for any help


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just looked NewGal and it's there 
Go into the Forum Jump and scroll down to the classifieds it gives you the marketplace first then the job section 

Maiden


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

Will try that, thank you.


----------

